# New Linux Distribution — Exherbo, Announced(gentoo based)



## praka123 (May 22, 2008)

> _"Former Gentoo developer Bryan Østergaard recently announced a new linux distribution aptly named Exherbo. The distribution, which has been underway for a couple of months and is based on ideas and experiences from his long work with Gentoo, features a new packaging format and several subprojects, such as a redesigned init system. Currently no installation medium is available but their package tree is public for the daring ones who want to play with the upcoming distribution. The developers strongly discourage any serious use though, as it's still highly experimental."_


* --via slashdot *
*linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/05/19/1711224


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 22, 2008)

"It's not that we hate you (unless we do). It's just that we have nothing to offer you, and you have nothing to offer us." - Bryan

Elitism!


----------



## NucleusKore (May 22, 2008)

As if we didn't have enough around already :S But then again when you see Ubuntu?! It has made such an impact.


----------



## praka123 (May 22, 2008)

well @qwerty even I read that in their website!  we should wait for the beast to come out !after all gentoo based is something inviting


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 22, 2008)

Looks good.... I am etching for some "geeky" work (in mehul's words) about Gentoo and related things...


----------



## NucleusKore (May 22, 2008)

praka123 said:


> well @qwerty even I read that in their website!  we should wait for the beast to come out !after all *gentoo based* is something inviting



You know something funny, today i was trying Sabayon 3.4 f on my virtualbox. During the install I selected KDE and clicked next. Now because I di dnot get to finetune the package selection I clicked back and guess what I saw, GNOME was selected. So I went back and selected KDE again and the thing repeated. Irritated I went back and selected GNOME, and then checked the detailed package selection, guess what, KDE was selected.

I then aborted the install


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 23, 2008)

^^ Lol....


----------



## Pat (May 23, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> You know something funny, today i was trying Sabayon 3.4 f on my virtualbox. During the install I selected KDE and clicked next. Now because I di dnot get to finetune the package selection I clicked back and guess what I saw, GNOME was selected. So I went back and selected KDE again and the thing repeated. Irritated I went back and selected GNOME, and then checked the detailed package selection, guess what, KDE was selected.
> 
> I then aborted the install



I recently tried Sabayon 3.4 and it sucked big time! The package manager Portato was the biggest piece of **** ever developed 

I then tried 3.5 Loop 3 which had their newer package manager 'Entropy' but the bugger would not install on my lappy (giving some weird python error during installation)!

Overall, I am not too pleased


----------



## praka123 (May 23, 2008)

gentoo is gentoo  but I have it over.  archlinux is the practical way.  with ABS,you can optimize/compile apps you want


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 23, 2008)

@Pat

Ask mehulved about Sabayon. I think he uses it. He might have answers to your queries.


----------



## Dark Star (May 23, 2008)

Pat said:


> I recently tried Sabayon 3.4 and it sucked big time! The package manager Portato was the biggest piece of **** ever developed
> 
> I then tried 3.5 Loop 3 which had their newer package manager 'Entropy' but the bugger would not install on my lappy (giving some weird python error during installation)!
> 
> Overall, I am not too pleased



+1 Portato is a big headache.. I couldn't even install a package using that  Hope Entropy fixes those things !


----------



## mehulved (May 24, 2008)

Gosh! Why would anyone use a GUI for portage is beyond me. Spend a few days and learn a bit of about portage. If you're afraid of CLI then sorry to say but keep away from gentoo. Gentoo is meant for people who're ready to tinker around a bit, that means learning somethings about CLI is essential.
Yes, entropy fixes a lots of -ve things about GUI frontends for portage, spritz is quite good. And hopefully entropy will gather enough mass to match portage and have a good GUI frontend.
Since I am quite familiar with gentoo, sabayon is just unstable arch of gentoo for me, I do all my upgrades and installations using portage, I don't rely on entropy as I need my custom use flags.


----------



## Pat (May 24, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Gosh! Why would anyone use a GUI for portage is beyond me.



Well isnt that why people prefer Sabayon over Gentoo ?


----------



## mehulved (May 24, 2008)

*Re: New Linux Distribution — Exherbo, Announced(gentoo based)*



Pat said:


> Well isnt that why people prefer Sabayon over Gentoo ?


No, not at all. Any GUI frontend to portage will be available on gentoo as well. People prefer sabayon cos it eliminates the work needed to bring up a gentoo system from the scratch.


----------



## praka123 (May 24, 2008)

^THEN,why sabayon?Archlinux is there!


----------



## FilledVoid (May 24, 2008)

> Well isnt that why people prefer Sabayon over Gentoo ?
> No, not at all. Any GUI frontend to portage will be available on gentoo as well. People prefer sabayon cos it eliminates the work needed to bring up a gentoo system from the scratch.



Which is the only reason why I tried out Sabayon .


----------



## eGlueWeb (May 24, 2008)

Gentoo is great. You get full control  A gentoo based distro and that too by a gentoo developer, is welcome!!


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 24, 2008)

see.. I told you mehulved will come to the rescue... of Sabayon not you....


----------



## Pat (May 25, 2008)

mehulved said:


> No, not at all. Any GUI frontend to portage will be available on gentoo as well. People prefer sabayon cos it eliminates the work needed to bring up a gentoo system from the scratch.



That is what I meant..With Sabayon I get a gentoo flavor plus I dont have to have to switch to command line for every second thing!


----------



## mehulved (May 25, 2008)

Depends on your work, whether you need to go to command line or not. I prefer to do most of my things on CLI, so even with sabayon, I am more often in CLI, checking my mails, chatting on IRC, running torrents, compiling packages, etc.
But, if you aren't looking to touch CLI, then keep away from portage. Portage works best on CLI, atleast at present, there isn't any good front end to it and probably there won't be since the intended audience can always fire up their commands on CLI.
Prolly entropy in sabayon will remove the need of using CLI for package management, yes, it will take away the amount of control portage gives but it maybe more GUI friendly, will have to wait till entropy matures.


----------

